# E-Sermons



## Theoretical (Sep 29, 2007)

I got this e-mail awhile back, and it ties in well with points our own Dr. Clark, Dr. Riddlebarger, and Rev. Webb have been making. 

 



> **Please add [email protected] to your address book to help ensure delivery of the illustrations newsletter each week. If you wish to unsubscribe, please use the link at the end of this email. **
> 
> This Week's Sermon:
> 
> ...


----------

